# planer setup



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

does anyone know how to set up a Newman 500 planer?

I have one that has 4 heads and profiler.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know. BUT the old vintage saw I've bought I got a lot of info and help at Wolfe Machinery and Vintage Machinery on the web. And one of the sites has a log/pics of old known machines people have posted they have with model #s.

Looks like you have a oldy goldy ...are you planning on operating it or for display??? What area are you in??

Keep us posted on updates. Thanks for posting.


----------



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

From Anderson Texas. I'm building a circular lumber mill for myself (to make bee boxes) and to cut custom lumber.. I bought the planer for shiplap and log siding. In this area, there is a great market for both; and besides its my retirement project.


----------



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

In addition, I have two antique sawmills. One Frick 00, and a Corinth American built in the 30's.. both in very good shape.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Join OWWM.org. We have plenty of guys setting up and running these old matchers over there.


----------



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

*Newman planer setup*

Well I hope I can get connected around December. I reitire then , and would like in every way to learn this machine. Hope you can be of help. The basic setup in no problem, its using the hone I dont understand after the blades are intstalled.


----------



## SRQ Sid (Jul 4, 2014)

*How can I help?*

I used a Newman 500 Planer & Matcher for about 40 years in Massachusetts. There is a short video of it being removed on Youtube, look for T S Mann and Newman. 
Anyways, it was belt driven by a Allis Chalmers 180 HP diesel, with a No. 55 pineapple feed table and had a bottom profiler. Feed rates were 50, 100, and 150 ft./min. as I recall. We also had a Newman knife grinder, all were bought new and trucked by us to Massachusetts in the early 50s.
We had knives for SE, center match, vee-groove, and shiplap while the profiler would make novelty siding & Pickwick paneling and a resaw would split 1X5s into 1X3 (2-3/8") furring.
Let me know what you need to know and I'll be happy to help as I can. 

Sid
Sarasota FL


----------



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

*newman 500*

Thanks for the reply. I contacted Newman Whitney and they have sent me and set up manual. I also have a neighbor up in the Adirondacks where I purchased the second Newman with a top profile that had worked the machine for 20 some years.. I will probably bring him to Texas once I get ready to plane.. 

Do you have any sources where I might buy extra heads, and knives? Or 
other profilers.

Thanks,

Rene Deblaere
@ The Honey Wagon Farm


----------



## SRQ Sid (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Rene...

Did you get info on honing the knives? Do you have the hone fixtures for the top, bottom, and side heads? Do you have the knife setting gauge? Make sure there is no pitch buildup on the heads if you use the three point "chicken foot" factory gauge.
I'll check with my son for any Newman stuff left that you might use. 
Chism Machinery in Derry, NH, 603.432.5811, might be a resource for you also.

I used to go up to Tupper Lake in the Adirondacks for Woodsman Days. Great show, great setting, here's a link for next weeks 2014 show: http://woodsmendays.com/

Regards,
Sid


----------



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

Sid,

Yes, yes, and yes. I have the stones and the knife gauge. Still don't really know how is the set-up.
Also, bought a knife grinder with the machine for $350. I figured it was worth that. Anyway, I'll keep looking for your input.

Thanks again,

Rene


----------



## SRQ Sid (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Rene...

I assume you have the Newman alignment procedure sheet and have established the bed line and then adjusted the lumber rests, feed rolls, etc. and depth of cut. We used 3/32", most of our production was 4/4 rough air dried Eastern White Pine. The inclined table plate will wear more on the RH side so make sure it is level with the bottom head. We had to have a machinist clean up ours to get it back to level from side to side but it may be possible to shim it as well. The right hand chip-breaker fingers wear out first also. 

The bottom head is basically a 14" wide jointer and there are many methods of setting knives, some using magnets. The top hone rides on a bar that swings over to the left side and has a set screw on the bottom to get it parallel to the head/knives, then tighten both bolts. When the knives are set snug I used the honing stone with the belts still off to just touch both ends of each knife to see if any were high or low, then use 3 passes when tightening the jack screws using a well fitting wrench. When things look good run the planer at speed and draw the hone back & forth with a light touch. Check when its stopped for tip contact on all knives. I left the top hone bar in place, swung out of the way. The bottom head is similar, the cast iron shrouds must be removed and the hone bolted down to do the side heads, using a bolt and a dowel pin as I recall. I left the bottom head hone in place.

If you burn a knife when sharpening, all the burnt steel must be taken off. Use a dressing wheel or stone to true the grinder's cup wheel from time to time.

Take your time and make sure nothing can break. I once spent the better part of a day pulling, sharpening and replacing the top and bottom knives. When I ran the first test board through it pushed my knife wrench into my "new" knives. I had left it on the inclined table plate just before the bottom head. 
I hope some of this helps, let me know of any questions. If any other readers have suggestions feel free to chime in.

Regards,
Sid in Sarasota


----------



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

*Newman 500*

Sid,

I am still preparing the pit for the Newman. Haven't had the chance to investigate the initial set up. I have to admit that it is an intimidating machine at first glance. So I have to take it slow. I still am waiting for a reply from a vendor who may have a bottom profile. Thanks so much for the input. I'll get back once the wrenches begin to turn.


Rene
@ the Honey Farm


----------



## redwoodlattice (Apr 3, 2015)

I had the same machine in my remanufacturing plant in California. 916-607-1183 call and maybe I can help. I totally rebuild mine, changed the drive motor, etc. Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I think this machine is for sale on ebay.


----------



## honeywagon (May 26, 2014)

*Newman 500 planer*



redwoodlattice said:


> I had the same machine in my remanufacturing plant in California. 916-607-1183 call and maybe I can help. I totally rebuild mine, changed the drive motor, etc. Tom


I now have two, in which the second has a top profiler, fortunately, the operator that set-up and ran it before the mill closed is still in the area and has agreed to help me with all the basics of the planer-matcher. I can most probably do most myself with the skills I have, the only part I am not knowledgeable is the hone stones that fine tune the knives. Hope I can lean on you in the future.
Thanks so much for keeping in touch.

Rene
The Honey Wagon Farm
Anderson, Texas


----------

